# What's the method of a rustic wood stain technique?



## 47_Plymouth

Hi, I'm in the process of building an in wall entertainment center with saw mill cut lumber. I'm anxious to know how to do the staining technique very similar to the photos I took of a garden wagon wheel at Tractor Supply? I'm envisioning a light stain for the base coat then a darker stain over it along the grain in a light touch of the brush leaving some of the base coat showing and partially wiping the top dark stain with a cloth to feather out brush strokes.


----------



## gfadvm

I stained some pine shelves with MinWax Jacobean and they look just like the wheel pic you posted. Try it on some scrap.


----------



## 47_Plymouth

Okay think I found out how it's done. Most of the time when I do have time I'll dig hard enough and find my answer. Already know how to distress the wood, found some pointers on the method.


----------



## 47_Plymouth

Thanks for the tip gfadvm using with MinWax Jacobean for the effect.


----------

